# Best link to OC Intel Q6600 with Asus p5Q Pro?



## NerdyGamerGirl

I've been told my 2.4ghz Intel Core 2 Quad (Q6600) & Asus P5Q-Pro are a good combo for overclocking my processor. One reliable source used this exact combo to OC his Q6600 to 3.4ghz!!! 

I'm hoping to get close to 3.0ghz or at least 2.8ghz.

There are two kinds of the Q6600 apparently, discernable by two letters after the name. It's been a long time since I researched this so I can't rememeber what those are or what they mean. I do know mine has the 'good' initials according to many Google sources going back 18 months, when I bought it and checked.

What I"m looking for is a simple OC guide, but ideally by someone who uses my BIOS. If there was a guide for THIS combo, I'd be very happy indeed if someone could direct me to it. I hate reading guides and then finding there is nothing in my BIOS that looks like what I'm supposed to look for. The BIOS for this mobo isn't very good imo. I've updated the BIOS a few weeks back so I should have a current version of the latest.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

By "two letters" you probably mean stepping. There were two Q6600 steppings - B3 and G0. G0 should overclock better. But what OC you can squeeze out of your processor will eventually depend on a lot of other factors including your RAM, power supply, CPU cooler and the particular piece you got - OC results can be very different for even the same stepping/model processors.

I don't think you really need a specific guide if you can find the CPU frequency (also called host/base clock), CPU multiplier, CPU voltage, RAM frequency (divider/RAM multiplier) settings in your BIOS.

We can guide you through the OC if you have a general idea of what setting does what (read an OC guide) and if you list your system specs (PSU, RAM, cooling).

I think what you're aiming for should be achievable with some voltage bump if you have a good cooler.


----------



## greenbrucelee

read the guide on here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

ssj4Gogeta said:


> By "two letters" you probably mean stepping. There were two Q6600 steppings - B3 and G0. G0 should overclock better. But what OC you can squeeze out of your processor will eventually depend on a lot of other factors including your RAM, power supply, CPU cooler and the particular piece you got - OC results can be very different for even the same stepping/model processors.
> 
> I don't think you really need a specific guide if you can find the CPU frequency (also called host/base clock), CPU multiplier, CPU voltage, RAM frequency (divider/RAM multiplier) settings in your BIOS.
> 
> We can guide you through the OC if you have a general idea of what setting does what (read an OC guide) and if you list your system specs (PSU, RAM, cooling).
> 
> I think what you're aiming for should be achievable with some voltage bump if you have a good cooler.


Hi! Thanks for all that.

OK I have this following:

Corsair 850w TX PSU
ThermalTake Big Typhoon (cpu cooler)
Asus 95Q-Pro Mobo
Q6600 (you're right about the stepping. It must have been the G0 then, but remind me how to find out)
2x elixir 2gb DDR Ram (800 mhz I think)
*I've got Win 7 32 bit on now but I have my Win 7 x64 sitting on the desk in front of me. When I install that I plan to buy another 4 gb of RAM. Should I remove the existing RAM and upgrade to 1200mhz (or whatever the faster speed was, I forget) or will it make little difference?
*Also for case cooling I've got a nifty device that can control all my fan speeds with a turn of a knob. However my case fans are pretty crap, all salvaged from old stock systems. Are fans, fans (when not attached to heatsinks) or should I buy a particular type of 120mm & 80mm case fans?


----------



## grimx133

cpu-z will give you lots of info, including the revision of the cpu.
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php 

Fans vary quite a bit in airflow and noise. If you're temps are fine, so are your fans.
Fan placement and airflow direction are more important than the amount of fans, 
assuming that the fans are good enough for your needs.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Going beyond 4GB won't make much difference. And 800MHz should be enough for the OC.

Please download the following:
CPU-z: from grimx133's post
CoreTemp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
Orthos: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

Run CPU-z, and post screenshots of the memory and CPU tabs. Next, make sure no CPU-intensive programs are running and run Core Temp. Post the CPU temperatures and the Tjmax that you're using. Next, run Orthos, select small FFT and start the stress test. After it has run for 20 minutes or so and look at the temps in Core Temp while Orthos is still running. Also post back these load temps.

Also make sure that you know how to reset your motherboard's CMOS (check your mobo's manual) and that you can find the options that I mentioned in your BIOS.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Going beyond 4GB won't make much difference. And 800MHz should be enough for the OC.
> 
> Please download the following:
> CPU-z: from grimx133's post
> CoreTemp: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
> Orthos: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm
> 
> Run CPU-z, and post screenshots of the memory and CPU tabs. Next, make sure no CPU-intensive programs are running and run Core Temp. Post the CPU temperatures and the Tjmax that you're using. Next, run Orthos, select small FFT and start the stress test. After it has run for 20 minutes or so and look at the temps in Core Temp while Orthos is still running. Also post back these load temps.
> 
> Also make sure that you know how to reset your motherboard's CMOS (check your mobo's manual) and that you can find the options that I mentioned in your BIOS.


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I was sick for a while, then real life took over. If you're still willing to help me. I can post all those that you asked for.... except the Tjmax (unless you can explain what that is). Please let me know


----------



## MonsterMiata

You will find the tj max when you open up coretemp or real temp. You will see what your current temp is and then there should be a number that represents distance to tj max.

Tj max is like a count down value from where your current cpu temp is. You normally want to be about 30 degrees or higher on it. If you go below 30 your gona be in for some trouble so watch this as this is more important than the actual temp you see.


----------



## greenbrucelee

there is some debate on certain cpu's as to what the TJ max should be set for I always leave it at 100 although at first with core 2 duos and quads it was stated it should be 95 however according to intel it should be 100.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

If you don't alter the default Tjmax setting in core temp (which is 100), it's ok. The distance to Tjmax is what matters.

Please post the info I asked above.


----------



## MonsterMiata

greenbrucelee said:


> there is some debate on certain cpu's as to what the TJ max should be set for I always leave it at 100 although at first with core 2 duos and quads it was stated it should be 95 however according to intel it should be 100.


You can't actually adjust it if you have ever really played with it. The values for "Distance to tj max" are fixed. I like to set my cpu to idle at 18c in my 20c room :laugh: Makes me feel better about the temp:grin:

Side note: I believe Real Temp always uses a 100 tj max while core temp uses 95.


----------



## greenbrucelee

MonsterMiata said:


> You can't actually adjust it if you have ever really played with it. The values for "Distance to tj max" are fixed. I like to set my cpu to idle at 18c in my 20c room :laugh: Makes me feel better about the temp:grin:
> 
> Side note: I believe Real Temp always uses a 100 tj max while core temp uses 95.


you change the setting in real temp with core temp you cant


----------



## MonsterMiata

greenbrucelee said:


> you change the setting in real temp with core temp you cant


Did not know core temp would not let you alter anything, Not that it would matter for me as im one of the lucky many with stuck thermal points.


----------



## greenbrucelee

MonsterMiata said:


> Did not know core temp would not let you alter anything, Not that it would matter for me as im one of the lucky many with stuck thermal points.


mine is stuck to a point too. No matter what I do I can't get my base temp below 42 degrees c (BIOS, real temp and core temp) although if I do a full on stress test never goes above 52 thats with core temp and real temp with the TJ max at 100.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

*Q6600 G0_Asus P5Q-Pro >3.0 OC help?*

I posted this thread a few months back:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...600-with-asus-p5q-pro-470349.html#post2648699

but I never got around to doing it until now.

First a couple of slightly irrelevent questions:

Q. I still have my copy of Windows 7 x64 bit sitting on my desk. When I migrate from my Win7 x32 (one day), I plan to upgrade from 4gb of DDR2 RAM to 8gb. Is there any benefit waiting until I've done that before OCing my CPU?

Also, my existing RAM is 800mhz. I'd prefer to use 1200mhz but I'm thinking with my mobo it's possible to stripe 2 sets, adding 2 1200mhz 2gb sticks to the existing pair?

Q. Windows 7 ratings puts all my components at 6.9 or higher (average 7.1-7.5) except for my HDDs which come in much lower at 5.9. Obviously this handicaps the whole setup. (When I watch a movie from the HDD it occasionally freezes for 3-4 seconds. Then I hear a whirring sound and the movie flickers fast forward mode for the exact time it had frozen, ending up where it should be time wise). When I buy a new HDD, what should I ask to ensure I get a good one? I was told something about cache size. What is a good size for a 500gb or larger HDD?

Back to overclocking.

I have read basic guides but I'd advice on how to do this to my particular system. In the thread referenced, ssj4Gogeta suggested that people here could walk me through this if I posted the following info. So here goes:

My specs:
Corsair 850w TX PSU
ThermalTake Big Typhoon (cpu cooler)
Asus P5Q-Pro mobo
Intel Core2 Quad aka Q6600 G0 (I believe this stepping OCs better than the B3)
2x elixir 2gb DDR Ram (800mhz)



> Run CPU-z, and post screenshots of the memory and CPU tabs.


http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=CPUzCPUTab.jpg












> Next, make sure no CPU-intensive programs are running and run Core Temp. Post the CPU temperatures and the Tjmax that you're using.












Just in case I missed shutting down something I should have, here's a screenshot of process explorer taken at the same time. (Pls note: It was a little longer than the screen, so I cut the information from below the screen and pasted it into the bottom right hand corner).












> Next, run Orthos, select small FFT and start the stress test. After it has run for 20 minutes or so and look at the temps in Core Temp while Orthos is still running. Also post back these load temps.


This is the result, next to core temp. The test is stopped on the image (so you can see the final results) but the images were taken within seconds of the active test. I didn't see temps drop between ending the test and taking the images.

*I'm not overly worried about anything that slightly increases temp as I've got the dial on the Big Typhoon set only about halfway currently. Also I'm a smoker (planning to quit) and my PC is due for a blast of compressed air to get rid of all the smoke dust.












> Also make sure that you know how to reset your motherboard's CMOS (check your mobo's manual) and that you can find the options that I mentioned in your BIOS.


I know this is going to make me sound incredibly stupid but I've never been clear on what CMOS is. Doesn't resetting the CMOS just mean taking the battery out for 30 seconds?


____________

Edit: Am I the only person not seeing my images? Maybe it's an option on my IE settings to auto block or maybe it's this site (either blocking or requiring use of tiny url). Please let me know.

Here are direct links without the image formatting.

http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=CPUzCPUTab.jpg

http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=CPUzMemoryTab.jpg

http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=CoreTemp.jpg

http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=processes.jpg

http://s877.photobucket.com/albums/ab337/Shay81_album/?action=view&current=Orthos_35m_coretemp.jpg


----------



## dai

stay in original threads do not start new ones on the same problem

threads merged


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Q6600 G0_Asus P5Q-Pro >3.0 OC help?*



NerdyGamerGirl said:


> First a couple of slightly irrelevent questions:
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. I still have my copy of Windows 7 x64 bit sitting on my desk. When I migrate from my Win7 x32 (one day), I plan to upgrade from 4gb of DDR2 RAM to 8gb. Is there any benefit waiting until I've done that before OCing my CPU??
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to go past 4GB RAM unless your into video production and editing.
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my existing RAM is 800mhz. I'd prefer to use 1200mhz but I'm thinking with my mobo it's possible to stripe 2 sets, adding 2 1200mhz 2gb sticks to the existing pair??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't do this it is better to only use two sticks so if you want 4GB it is better to have 2x2GB sticks mixing ram speeds can be flaky and the higher speed ram will run at the lower stick speed.
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Windows 7 ratings puts all my components at 6.9 or higher (average 7.1-7.5) except for my HDDs which come in much lower at 5.9. Obviously this handicaps the whole setup. (When I watch a movie from the HDD it occasionally freezes for 3-4 seconds. Then I hear a whirring sound and the movie flickers fast forward mode for the exact time it had frozen, ending up where it should be time wise). When I buy a new HDD, what should I ask to ensure I get a good one? I was told something about cache size. What is a good size for a 500gb or larger HDD??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A faster cache is better
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to overclocking.
> 
> I have read basic guides but I'd advice on how to do this to my particular system. In the thread referenced, ssj4Gogeta suggested that people here could walk me through this if I posted the following info. So here goes:
> 
> My specs:
> Corsair 850w TX PSU
> ThermalTake Big Typhoon (cpu cooler)
> Asus P5Q-Pro mobo
> Intel Core2 Quad aka Q6600 G0 (I believe this stepping OCs better than the B3)
> 2x elixir 2gb DDR Ram (800mhz)??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted in your original thread on how to overclock your system
> Go in BIOS
> Up the FSB by 10MHz save and reboot if you get into windows then go back and do it again.
> When you have increased the FSB by 60MHz you must stress test using OCCT whilst monitoring the temps with core temp or real temp for 1 hour if your temps don't go above 60 degrees c then you can go back intot he BIOS and increase the FSB further (repeat steps above)
> If you get a BSOD trying to boot into windows you need to raise the VCORE voltage only ever do it to the next available setting and try again up it again if needed.
> Make sure that your ram speed i.e 800MHz is not increased so when setting the FSB you need to make sure the RAM FSB stays below 800MHz or at 800MHz unless you get that 1200MHz ram which would give you more scope.
> Enter the main ram timmings manually i.e 5-5-5-15 or whatever they are and also set the dram voltage to whatever the manufacturer states for the ram i.e 2.0v or whatever it is.
> Also manually set the PCIe frequency to 100 do not leave it on auto.
> When you get to an overclock you are happy with then stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours and make sure the temps do not go above 60 degrees c.
> You should be able to hit 3.1 or 3.2GHz with your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case I missed shutting down something I should have, here's a screenshot of process explorer taken at the same time. (Pls note: It was a little longer than the screen, so I cut the information from below the screen and pasted it into the bottom right hand corner).?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the result, next to core temp. The test is stopped on the image (so you can see the final results) but the images were taken within seconds of the active test. I didn't see temps drop between ending the test and taking the images.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not overly worried about anything that slightly increases temp as I've got the dial on the Big Typhoon set only about halfway currently. Also I'm a smoker (planning to quit) and my PC is due for a blast of compressed air to get rid of all the smoke dust.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to smoke near your cpu, I smoke but wont do it anywhere near the pc, make sure the pc is dust free before overclocking as it will affect the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is going to make me sound incredibly stupid but I've never been clear on what CMOS is. Doesn't resetting the CMOS just mean taking the battery out for 30 seconds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CMOS is the battery on the motherboard it has a small eletricle charge to keep the BIOS remembering everything if your computer locks up and doesn't work for some reason you clear the cmos by unplugging from the wall, do not switch off the psu
> change the jumper to 2 & 3 or clear cmos and remove the battery
> press the power button to remove any residule power
> put the battery back in
> put the jumper back to 1 & 2
> plug back in
> power up
> 
> or if you have antec 1200 case just press the clear cmos button on the back of the case.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyree

OC P5Q Pro with visual: http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1902_5.html


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

dai said:


> stay in original threads do not start new ones on the same problem
> 
> threads merged


Sorry I thought necroposting would be less popular a choice.



Tyree said:


> OC P5Q Pro with visual: http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1902_5.html


That's not my motherboard. I don't have the Turbo version.

I didn't know it was possible to overclock a motherboard. What would happen if I put those settings into my mobo? Surely it's built differently.

My mobo only takes DDR2 ram for a start.



greenbrucelee said:


> NerdyGamerGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> First a couple of slightly irrelevent questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to go past 4GB RAM unless your into video production and editing.
Click to expand...

What about if you're into gaming and you like to have your graphics settings super high since you're running 2x ATI 4870s?




greenbrucelee said:


> Don't do this it is better to only use two sticks so if you want 4GB it is better to have 2x2GB sticks mixing ram speeds can be flaky and the higher speed ram will run at the lower stick speed.
> 
> 
> 
> A faster cache is better
> 
> 
> 
> A number of people are saying the difference between 4gb and 8gb is negligable. If this is true, why are so many people migrating to 64 bit Windows? What's the advantage in that case? If I were to migrate and want 8gb I have never seen 4gb sticks available in DDR2? Are you saying it wouldn't be good to have 4 sticks of RAM even if bought 4 identical 2gb sticks? What's the point of motherboards striping the RAM slots into 2 pairs if you can't use different brands or speeds?
> 
> What point should I walk out of store when it comes to cache speed? I mean what's some good speeds to start making the choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbrucelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted in your original thread on how to overclock your system
> Go in BIOS
> Up the FSB by 10MHz save and reboot if you get into windows then go back and do it again.
> When you have increased the FSB by 60MHz you must stress test using OCCT whilst monitoring the temps with core temp or real temp for 1 hour if your temps don't go above 60 degrees c then you can go back intot he BIOS and increase the FSB further (repeat steps above)
> If you get a BSOD trying to boot into windows you need to raise the VCORE voltage only ever do it to the next available setting and try again up it again if needed.
> Make sure that your ram speed i.e 800MHz is not increased so when setting the FSB you need to make sure the RAM FSB stays below 800MHz or at 800MHz unless you get that 1200MHz ram which would give you more scope.
> Enter the main ram timmings manually i.e 5-5-5-15 or whatever they are and also set the dram voltage to whatever the manufacturer states for the ram i.e 2.0v or whatever it is.
> Also manually set the PCIe frequency to 100 do not leave it on auto.
> When you get to an overclock you are happy with then stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours and make sure the temps do not go above 60 degrees c.
> You should be able to hit 3.1 or 3.2GHz with your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I never saw this. It may have come after I was distracted. The threads have now been merged. Thanks for the advice. I'll give that a red hot go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbrucelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to smoke near your cpu, I smoke but wont do it anywhere near the pc, make sure the pc is dust free before overclocking as it will affect the temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I shouldn't do this. I really do. I only recently started the bad habit because in my new place the PC is right near a window where I can blow it out without having to brave the cold down here. I'll give it a good clean before I overclock and will try to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbrucelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CMOS is the battery on the motherboard it has a small eletricle charge to keep the BIOS remembering everything if your computer locks up and doesn't work for some reason you clear the cmos by unplugging from the wall, do not switch off the psu
> change the jumper to 2 & 3 or clear cmos and remove the battery
> press the power button to remove any residule power
> put the battery back in
> put the jumper back to 1 & 2
> plug back in
> power up
> 
> or if you have antec 1200 case just press the clear cmos button on the back of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was something like that. What's with changing the jumpers. I've always been taught just to have the battery out for 30 seconds. What does that fail to do?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MonsterMiata

Everyone migrates to 64 bit because there are no limitations on memory. In a 32bit environment windows sections off memory for certain things to make sure it has enough sense a 32bit windows can only handle a max of 3.5gb. It will reserve memory for things like the OS, GPU and other things. Having dual cards in a 32bit environment with 4gb installed plus the OS would probably only give you about 2gb left over to play with.

With 64bit however the system reserves no memory so all 4 gb would be available to do anything with.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

MonsterMiata said:


> Everyone migrates to 64 bit because there are no limitations on memory. In a 32bit environment windows sections off memory for certain things to make sure it has enough sense a 32bit windows can only handle a max of 3.5gb. It will reserve memory for things like the OS, GPU and other things. Having dual cards in a 32bit environment with 4gb installed plus the OS would probably only give you about 2gb left over to play with.
> 
> With 64bit however the system reserves no memory so all 4 gb would be available to do anything with.


Thanks Monster.

My sys tools now is telling me I get 3.0gb recognised.

When I change to x64 are you saying I should not add in any extra memory at all? Why is the the mobo even made to take up to 8gb? Is that for Linux systems or just to sell people useless RAM?

What about the fact I have elixir memory? The online store (I pick up bits as it's near me, got my Corsair PSU there for a good price) I use sells 2gb DDR2 800mhz Elixir and Kingston memory for the exact same price. But I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about Elixir, mostly very bad.

I tried to change the memory timings a while back and it failed dismally. However, that was before I bought the new PSU. 

Is Elixir really that bad? Will what I have keep up with the OC on the CPU?

Sorry for double post again. No edit function.

Stress testing... finally seems stable (may be getting ahead of myself). 3.2ghz. no temps over 50 degrees during the testing.

When I was upping the CPU voltage by small increments, I found initially I couldn't get into windows. When I got it high enough to get in, I opened coretemp and it showed the CPU multiplyer flickering between 7.5 and 9. I think this may have been the CPU TM function kicking in to protect the underpowered CPU. This time, when I went it it flickered just once for a second to 9.5x. How is this even possible? It hasn't done it again. What does it mean?


----------



## MonsterMiata

If you already have 4gb installed then you will not need to add anymore when you upgrade to 64bit. Its mostly a marketing scam at the moment to get people to buy more ram. There are currently no programs that could possibly use that much ram except servers and video editing software. At some point in the future im sure we will find a use for 8, 10 or even 12gb of ram but for now there is no point going over 4gb.

Your CPU is jumping around because you left C1E enabled and intels Speed step i think its called. When the CPU is under light load it will throttle itself to conserve power. It would be idea to disable these.


----------



## Tyree

4GB of RAM is more than enough unless you're doing very intense graphics work. 
Leaving C1E enabled is a good thing. It reduces stress and heat on the CPU when the speed is not needed.
Using two GPU's renders a very small performance increase. One better GPU is a better solution.


----------



## MonsterMiata

Tyree said:


> 4GB of RAM is more than enough unless you're doing very intense graphics work.
> Leaving C1E enabled is a good thing. It reduces stress and heat on the CPU when the speed is not needed.
> Using two GPU's renders a very small performance increase. One better GPU is a better solution.


Edit on my post to clairfy.

It would be idea to disable while OCing then re enable after your done.


----------



## greenbrucelee

to get the best out your system 4GB ram would be more than enough no need in 8 at all.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

MonsterMiata said:


> If you already have 4gb installed then you will not need to add anymore when you upgrade to 64bit. Its mostly a marketing scam at the moment to get people to buy more ram. There are currently no programs that could possibly use that much ram except servers and video editing software. At some point in the future im sure we will find a use for 8, 10 or even 12gb of ram but for now there is no point going over 4gb.
> 
> Your CPU is jumping around because you left C1E enabled and intels Speed step i think its called. When the CPU is under light load it will throttle itself to conserve power. It would be idea to disable these.


Actually no. I disabled C1E. I was going to renable and see how it went after I got a stable OC. I don't have Speedstep. Not sure why as I used to have that option in BIOS. I downloaded a custom BIOS, maybe that wiped it or maybe it disappeared when I enabled/disabled something else.

You said "unless except servers and video editing software". Wouldn't games with the graphics amped all the way to full constantly equal video editing and then some? If so.. take a look at my username and tell me if the advice still applies?

Thanks to everyone for the RAM advice. Good to know. However, I'm still not happy with my PC speeds, despite the fact I now upgraded to x64 and also overclocked my CPU (still testing, but running at 3.2ghz). For good measure I switched my HDDs to one that people report being faster online which I had spare for setting up a RAID system I never got around to doing. So... my RAM's default timings seem slow. 5-5-5-15. I know it won't run at 4-4-4-12 as I tried that a year ago. Would buying some super gaming RAM (the kind with the funky heat sinks) actually make much difference?

(To get off topic, I'm running out of room to have two blank HDDs. Can I stripe 2 identical drives so they run as one faster drive if I'm already using one as my primary/OS drive? That's probably a dumb question)


----------



## greenbrucelee

no they wouldn't. There is no need for more than 4GB unless you do video editing. Kind of like there is no need in two graphics cards.


----------



## MonsterMiata

No game will consume that much memory. The biggest on the market iv seen hands on so far was the new AVP. It consumed 1.5gb and this was do to poor programming and memory leaks.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

Thanks for saving me money guys!!!

Now I wish I'd bought one awesome video card instead of two fairly good ones :-( (2x4870s). I'm glad I didn't shell out for a pair of the dual GPU 4870x2s.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta

Hey
I completely forgot about this thread. Glad you got your processor OC'd and stable. You could probably push it a bit further if it's still under 50 under load. What voltage are you running?
Though you don't need to push it if you're happy with the performance.


----------



## NerdyGamerGirl

ssj4Gogeta said:


> Hey
> I completely forgot about this thread. Glad you got your processor OC'd and stable. You could probably push it a bit further if it's still under 50 under load. What voltage are you running?
> Though you don't need to push it if you're happy with the performance.


It's not under 50oC under load. It's between 61-65oC under load. :-(
It sits in the mid 30s under normal use. 

I've read varying things about how high is safe. Older guides say this chip shouldn't be over the high 50s. Newer threads, (where people have pushed these chips further and further) suggest up to 70+ under full load is acceptable. Generally for many different chips people seem to say 30o below TJmax is the furthest you should push. The default tjmax on my chip (can't change it) is 100.

Intel says it's fine up to 62oC (presumably under load). Hopefully I can get well below that once I properly clean out my Big Typhoon and use the arctic silver paste (maybe even see if the bottom of the BT needs to be lapped).

I think I'm running a shade below 1.3v

Trouble is my case. It's too small and crowded. I've had to add little fans in because what it came with was ridiculous lacking in air flow. I'm running these temps with the side off. Temps go up with the side on. Do you think I could reduce temps greatly with a better case?


----------



## greenbrucelee

you should be ok with mid 60s at full load but if you want lower temps you need better cooling.


----------

